# random meme thread



## XDs

Life is about the little things.

In general life kinda sucks with sporatic bouts of pure pleasure. We have to take what pleasure where can in what we find. So I figured we aught to make some fun.

So I introduce you to the meme thread. No one is allowed to be offended here. Find the humor. I reckon if it gets out of hand the mods will put us in check.

I'll start off slow.


----------



## kevincali




----------



## Kauboy

My favorites are the "Murica!" memes. I know they're mostly insulting, but some of them are just too damned awesome.

























'MURICA!


----------



## Boss Dog




----------



## Boss Dog




----------



## Renec




----------



## sideKahr




----------



## Renec




----------



## Renec




----------



## Renec




----------



## Swedishsocialist

http://weknowmemes.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/in-swedish-semester-mean-vacation.jpg

http://www.memecenter.com/fun/5544477/get-killing


----------



## NotTooProudToHide




----------



## Arklatex




----------



## Kauboy

To my fellow American fans of Dr. Who:


----------



## Kauboy




----------



## Eve West

So much goodness!


----------



## XDs




----------



## Mish




----------



## XDs




----------



## Ralph Rotten

Look closely.


----------



## Doc Holliday




----------



## Smitty901

I am going to take a detour on my bike trip next May and stop in Harris have some coffee and visit some fine people


----------



## txmarine6531




----------



## txmarine6531

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
















Only a Marine will issue a knife hand during a Christmas message. 








By all fu**in mean


----------



## Slippy

Good stuff all. BUT...

Serious Questions; How does one pronounce the word "meme"? When did this word become a word? Who made up this word? 

(Slippy shakes his head and wanders off to pee off the back porch....)


----------



## A Watchman

Pronounced meam here in the south, I have no idea how a person who eats Pea Can Pie pronounces it.


----------



## XDs

Lotta folks pronounce it meam. But it's actually supposed to be pronounced me me. Just say it fast.

Edit x 2.

So I was listening to my wife about how to pronounce it. Guess I aught to not listen to her. The dictionary, yes it's in the dictionary now, pronounced it meem or meam. My bad.


----------



## Camel923




----------



## Kauboy

'MURICA!


----------



## Arklatex

I had no idea it was pronounced "meam" I've been saying "mee mee" for a long time now and no one has corrected me.

Guess I've been doing it wrong. WTF don't they just spell it meam??


----------



## Slippy

I've said it before and I'll say it again...the world done gone crazy...


----------



## darsk20

XDs said:


> Lotta folks pronounce it meam. But it's actually supposed to be pronounced me me. Just say it fast.
> 
> Edit x 2.
> 
> So I was listening to my wife about how to pronounce it. Guess I aught to not listen to her. The dictionary, yes it's in the dictionary now, pronounced it meem or meam. My bad.


My wife tried that on me. I just ignored per SOP.


----------



## hawgrider




----------



## Kauboy




----------



## MI.oldguy

Here's a few,


----------



## MI.oldguy

Here's s'more...


----------



## GTGallop

This is the one I put up every time someone is attacked and the mass sheeple cry out "our thoughts and prayers are with <<insert geo of last terrorist op>>." It's nice to pray for people after they just had their asses handed to them, but it's better to stop that before it happens.


----------



## XDs




----------



## hawgrider




----------



## A Watchman

Arklatex said:


> *WTF don't they just spell it meam??
> *


You would think so huh? Must have been a dumbass liberal idiot who came up with the term.


----------



## SGG

Meme, pronounced "meam", is grammatically correct tho...right?


----------



## SGG




----------



## SGG

deleted


----------



## SGG

When I browse gun thread


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Boss Dog said:


>


quoted so I can like them again.

edit:
cant like my own post? lame


----------



## txmarine6531




----------



## Boss Dog

Jakthesoldier said:


> quoted so I can like them again.
> 
> edit:
> cant like my own post? lame


There, liked it for ya. How's that?:joyous:


----------



## Gunner's Mate

Ok heres some


----------



## Montana Rancher

XDs said:


> Life is about the little things.
> 
> In general life kinda sucks with sporatic bouts of pure pleasure. We have to take what pleasure where can in what we find. So I figured we aught to make some fun.
> 
> So I introduce you to the meme thread. No one is allowed to be offended here. Find the humor. I reckon if it gets out of hand the mods will put us in check.
> 
> I'll start off slow.


Quit wasting my time, start a post about useless drivel and fully comics and let people post there.

IMO doesn't belong here, huff puff


----------



## Boss Dog

.
I saw this one somewhere the other day, don't remember where but it deserves another go around.


----------



## Kauboy

Montana Rancher said:


> Quit wasting my time, start a post about useless drivel and fully comics and let people post there.
> 
> IMO doesn't belong here, huff puff


Hey now, it's in "General Talk", it can be about anything. We all need a good laugh sometimes.


----------



## Eve West




----------



## Doc Holliday

OMG, I never thought of that!!!! How do I transfer my conscience from this reality to that one?


----------



## SGG

Doc Holliday said:


> View attachment 13862
> 
> 
> OMG, I never thought of that!!!! How do I transfer my conscience from this reality to that one?


I've definitely already thot of that. She's mine bro...back off


----------



## SGG




----------



## GrumpyBiker




----------



## GrumpyBiker




----------



## TacticalCanuck

Doc Holliday said:


> View attachment 13862
> 
> 
> OMG, I never thought of that!!!! How do I transfer my conscience from this reality to that one?


In my alternate reality she is a stay at home type who loves me unconditionally because I have accepted her terrible flaw - her webbed toe.


----------



## GrumpyBiker

*Well who hasn't been there?? LoL !*


----------

